# Versionierung und automatisches Backup für die Automatisierungstechnik



## WernerS (18 März 2009)

16.03.2009
*versiondog Release 1.11 freigegeben*

    versiondog (www.versiondog.de) verwaltet alle Projektierungsdaten der Automatisierungstechnik und bietet für die wichtigsten Werkzeuge eine erweiterte Unterstützung: 
 SIMATIC S5 & S7, WinAC, 
 RSLogix5000,
Codesys, TwinCat, Bosch CPS21, 
 WinCC, WinCC flexible, InTouch, 
 PCS7 (mit grafischer Vergleichsdarstellung für den SFC und den CFC),
 ABB-, KUKA- und Motoman robots,
 Sinumerik 840D Power- und Solution Line,
 Frequenzumrichter und alle anderen intelligenten Feldgeräte.

 Benutzerfreundlichkeit für Anwender und Administratoren und besondere Funktionen wie z.B. Zero Installation Clients und dezentrale Backup Agents heben versiondog deutlich von seinen Wettbewerbern ab.
Neu ist auch die Produktausrichtung auf unterschiedliche Kundenanforderungen. versiondog gibt es deshalb in vier unterschiedlichen Produktvarianten: für den produzierenden *Endkunden*,  für den *Anlagenbau*, für den *Maschinenbau *und für den *Systemintegrator*. 
Anwendern von früheren Versionen wird das neue Release 1.11 automatisch zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## HeizDuese (18 März 2009)

Wo findet man Screenshots und Preise? (Habe auf der HP nichts gefunden).


----------



## WernerS (18 März 2009)

Screenshots folgen im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Eine Live-Präsentation von versiondog per Webcast ist kurzfristig möglich. 

Preislisten senden wir auf Anfrage zu. Leider sind nicht alle Positionen der Preisliste selbsterklärend, deshalb sind sie nicht direkt per Download verfügbar. Wir bitten um Kontaktaufnahme, damit wir Ihnen gezielt - auf Ihre Anforderungen zugeschnitten - die Preisliste erläutern können.

Kontakt per Webformular: http://www.versiondog.de/kontakt.html
Emai: Sales@auvesy.de
Telefon: +49 (0)6341 944-600


----------

